# Judo/JJJ for BJJ



## jdam76 (Oct 24, 2004)

Which do you all think would be better to compliment BJJ. Dan-zan ryu JJ or Judo? Also, why would you choose the one you do?


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Oct 24, 2004)

I was led to believe that Dan-Zan Ryu Jiu-Jitsu was closer to BJJ than to Kodokan Judo?





			
				jdam76 said:
			
		

> Which do you all think would be better to compliment BJJ. Dan-zan ryu JJ or Judo? Also, why would you choose the one you do?


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Oct 25, 2004)

Judo would be a better complement.

Danzan Ryu schools (as far as I know) do not spar.  There are many stand-up joint-lock self-defense techniques and much time spent on break-falling.  

I do know several people who study both BJJ and Judo.  Judo training is primarily (but not entirely) focused on takedowns and throws from a standing position.  There is also matwork of course.  Those who practice both get an opportunity to augment their BJJ ground work with Judo standup and practice both in a "Live" environment with plenty of sparring.


----------



## grappling_mandala (Oct 26, 2004)

Judo because of the throws and takedowns. 

Dave Copeland


----------



## Aaron Little (Oct 26, 2004)

I am biased but my vote is for Judo. Please excuse the ad but I do have a video on this very subject.

*Click to View the Judo for Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Trailer*


*Click Here to Read About the Video*


----------

